# Whacker Shock



## TTLWHKR (Feb 25, 2006)

My favorite actor.. like ever.. Don Knotts.. Is dead.

 

<faints>








*Don Knotts, star of 'The Andy Griffith Show,' dead at 81*

Knotts died Friday night of pulmonary and respiratory complications at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Beverly Hills.
By Scott Collins, Times Staff Writer
2:30 PM PST,February 25 2006 


Don Knotts, the saucer-eyed, scarecrow-thin comic actor best known for his roles as the high-strung small-town deputy Barney Fife on the 1960s CBS series "The Andy Griffith Show" and the leisure-suit-clad landlord Ralph Furley on ABC's '70s sitcom "Three's Company," has died. He was 81.

Knotts, who lived in West Los Angeles, died Friday night of lung cancer at UCLA Medical Center, according to Sherwin Bash, his longtime manager.

Family members said that his longtime friend Griffth was one of his last visitors at Cedars on Friday night.

Read the rest here

http://www.latimes.com/la-na-donknotts-obit,0,6150979.story?page=1


----------



## Phridae (Feb 26, 2006)

Awe man. I liked him.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 26, 2006)

Dang, I wasn't sure who he was until the picture loaded.  Thanks for putting that there.

He was funny.  I haven't been able to sleep at nights, and the Andy Griffith Show reruns is one that comes on at about 2 am here.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 26, 2006)

:sad: 

I love "The Incredible Mr Limpet".   Very sad.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 26, 2006)

I feel as bad as when Mister Rogers passed *sigh* has me reflecting back on my childhood (I watched the Apple DUmpling gang like a million times with my daddy...that was our bonding)

wow...a moment of silence


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 26, 2006)

I loved the Apple Dumpling Gang!

Especially the fire engine...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 26, 2006)

*Darren McGavin*

Now "The Christmas Story" guy is dead...



http://darrenmcgavin.net/


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 26, 2006)

Geez Whacer...What are ya doing..surfing "Celebrity Obituaries" ???


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 26, 2006)

No, they pop up in my netscape email program.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Feb 27, 2006)

Man thats sad, I dont watch TV so I diddnt know about either Don Knotts or Mr Rogers...... what a shock. He did surely live a full life though. A moment of silence from me too-_-


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont really watch TV either But Mister Rogers hit the state news....

Heh yeah Appledumpling gang ROCKS!!!!!

Fragile....Must be italian *grin*


----------



## Carpe Diem (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, I guess I need to get out of my shell a little hugh? I have had such a small amount of time to myself I havent really paid attention to anything other than school, work, family, and temple. When did Mr Rogers pass?:unsure:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 27, 2006)

Fred M. Rogers 

Date of birth (location)
20 March 1928
Latrobe, Pennsylvania, USA Date of death (details)
27 February 2003
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA. (stomach cancer)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 27, 2006)

Fred Rogers was the host of the popular long-running public television children's show Mister Rogers' Neighborhood. The show debuted in Pittsburgh in 1967 and was picked up by PBS the next year, becoming a staple of public TV stations around the United States. Rogers' mild manner, cardigan sweaters and soft speaking voice made him both widely beloved and widely parodied. Rogers ended production of the show in 2001, but reruns of the show continued to be aired on many PBS stations. He died in 2003 after a short battle with stomach cancer.  
Spouse Joanne Rogers(9 July 1952 - 27 February 2003) (his death) 2 childrenTrade mark Cardigan sweaters (many made by his mother)
  Trivia Inducted into the Television Hall of Fame in 1999.

From its premiere on February 19, 1968 until its end on August 31, 2001, 895 episodes of "MisteRogers' Neighborhood (1968) were produced. All of which he wrote and executive produced.

Ordained as a Presbyterian minister in 1963.

Received a Lifetime Achievement Award from the National Academy of Television Arts and Sciences as well as the TV Critics Association.

Received many Emmys.

Received two George Foster Peabody Awards.

Rogers was appointed Chairman of the Forum on Mass Media and Child Development of the White House Conference on Youth in 1968.

Two grandsons, born in 1988 and 1993.

Grand marshal, Tournament of Roses parade [2003]

Graduate of Rollins College in Winter Park, Florida, USA. Was a contemporary of actor Anthony Perkins.

He earned his divinity degree from the Pittsburgh Theological Seminary in 1962. The Presbyterian church ordained him and charged him with a special mission: in effect, to keep on doing what he was doing on television.

An only child until the age of 11 when his sister was born.

Books: Mister Rogers Talks with Parents, 1983; The New Baby (Mister Rogers' First Experiences Books), 1985; Making Friends (Mister Rogers' First Experiences Books), 1987; Mister Rogers: How Families Grow, 1988; You Are Special, 1994.

Records: Won't You Be My Neighbor?, 1967; Let's Be Together Today, 1968; Josephine, The Short-Necked Giraffe, 1963; You Are Special 1969; A Place of Our Own, 1970; Bedtime, 1992; Growing, 1992

Sons: James Byrd and John Frederick Rogers

Received a "Pennsylvania Founder's Award" in June 1999 for his "lifelong contribution to the Commonwealth in the spirit of Pennsylvania's founder, William Penn."

Wife Sara Joanne Byrd was his college sweetheart

Named for his maternal grandfather, Frederick McFeeley. Years later, he named a character Mr. McFeely after his grandfather.

After Burger King used an actor impersonating Mister Rogers for a TV commercial, ("Can you say Flame Broiled? I knew you could.") Fred Rogers called a press conference, shaming the company for "confusing innocent children" into thinking he was promoting their fast food franchises. Rogers never did any commercial promotions of any kind. Burger King openly apologized, and the commercial was pulled.

Rogers' gentle manner was the butt of some comedian's jokes. Eddie Murphy parodied him on "Saturday Night Live in the 80s with his "Mister Robinson's Neighborhood," a routine Rogers found funny and affectionate.

Was a member of Phi Mu Alpha Sinfonia, a national music fraternity.

Has an asteroid named in his honor.

May 2003: asteroid no. 26858 was named Misterrogers after him.

305 of the 895 episodes of "Mister Rogers' Neighborhood" still air today as reruns.

His signature red sweater is on display at the Smithsonian Institute Museum of American History in Washington, D.C., having been a gift from Mister Rogers in 1984.

He earned a Bachelor's degree in Music Composition, and wrote most of the music performed on his show.

Bette Midler paid tribute to him in her 2003-2004 tour, "Kiss My Brass." Footage of Fred Rogers was shown singing "I Like to Be Told," in which Midler sang along. She also sported a red cardigan sweater.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't worry Carpe I just found out yesterday that Gregory Hines died a few years ago...I've been in that shell too.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 27, 2006)

*Who's Gregory Hines?*


*Is he any relation to Duncan?*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2006)

Gregory Hines was a dancer/actor that starred in several good movies including "The Cotton Club", "White Knights" (with Mikhail Barishnikov (sp?)), and the original "Running Scared" movie (with Billy Crystal).

Very talented dancer, okay as an actor.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 28, 2006)

Get it? Duncan Hines?


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 28, 2006)

LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carpe Diem (Feb 28, 2006)

HeHeHe duncan hines.... 

Well at least Im not the only one in the shell...^_^


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Get it? Duncan Hines?



Good one.  I can't believe I fell for it.


----------

